# What's your current gas price?



## Leaf (Apr 12, 2008)

I meant to ask this earlier today but I forgot about it. 

On my way home this morning I saw our price had gone up to $3.38 a gallon for regular unleaded.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 12, 2008)

$3.25+ for regular :grumpy:.


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 12, 2008)

Between $3.25 and 3.35 a gallon typically for regular and the lowest grade.

BLAH. I work solely to pay for gas I tells you.

Tracy


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 12, 2008)

BP had 89 octane for $3.29 today. It was $3.39 at the Marathon a few days ago. 89 gives better mileage for us.


----------



## Spring (Apr 12, 2008)

$1.19 CAN/L depending on where you go. If my math isright, that's around $4.76 CAN/gallon!

It's 'supposed' to go up to $1.50 CAN/L ($6/gallon) this summer.. it's crazy! :shock:


----------



## myLoki (Apr 12, 2008)

$3.16 / gallon

It has always been cheaper here. But still...:shock:



t.


----------



## stargazerLily (Apr 12, 2008)

Anywhere from $3.21 to $3.39 in the Dayton/Cincinnati area.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 12, 2008)

If I buy it in Orlando, it's around $3.28. In Daytona Beach, it's $3.48. Any way around it, I spend at least $80 a week on gas.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Apr 12, 2008)

In CT, it is around $3.40/gallon and where I buy it over the border in Mass. it is $3.16/gallon.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 12, 2008)

$1.17 here:X, I just about croaked when I saw that today. Thank god I have a small car.

Susan


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 12, 2008)

At the risk of being flogged..

My husband works for fuel company that supplies various cities transportation departments gas as well as the PD's, FD's, City employees and the like, as well as the local refineries on premises vehicles and contractors vehicles.

They pump the fuel truck excess in to huge drums and refill it for the next customer..his bosses give the left over fuel to the employees. Since like there is literally 8 employees, including the husband/wife owners and the owners sister the book keeper.. those drums go a LONG way.

So my husband gets gas for our 2 hemi's for free, as well as he keeps about 60 gallons of gas on hand at all times in case of.. I dunno.. nuclear fallout? Who knows..

But when I went to Austin for the Verizon thing..I had gas going up, but I had to refill before going home, and I don't recall what the actual cost of the gas was, but it took me almost 90 bucks to fill the truck up, and by the time I got home I was dang near on empty..

Made me very grateful for my husbands job..

On a side note.. I took my daughters car in and put tires on it, and I stopped off for gas.. $11... I was like.. excuse me? That's a burp for a Dodge..

If I could fit in a Saturn.. I woulda gotten one..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 12, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> If I could fit in a Saturn.. I woulda gotten one..


Have you considered a mini-cooper ,lol.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 12, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> $1.17 here:X, I just about croaked when I saw that today. Thank god I have a small car.
> 
> Susan


It was $1.19 in the village the other day :Xand we drive a big pick up truck and are now going to start leaving the farm for supplies only once a month again!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2008)

$3.39 per gallon regular. 

Too danged much.

Especially when we could pump our own oil and get it to under a dollar a gallon.

I'm gonna get a cart for my horse! :X


----------



## pamnock (Apr 13, 2008)

About $3.40. With my husband driving 150 miles round-trip to work, he's spending over $500 a month in gas. Plus our trips to rabbits shows and my daughter communting to college. 



Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2008)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> In CT, it is around $3.40/gallon and where I buy it over the border in Mass. it is $3.16/gallon.


I saw it $3.35 - $3.41 in CT. When I went to MASS on friday I got it for $3.15. I try to fill up in Springfield make the gast stretch go visit my family there and at the same time get gas.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 13, 2008)

$3.53 a gallon here.:shock: Helping me to lose some weight though. Can't afford to buy myselfmany treats anymore, sticking to the essentials when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 13, 2008)

$1.18 up here in Vancouver.

I remember 6 years ago, when it was only $0.55 per gallon =T


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm gonna get a cart for my horse! :X



Now that made me giggle lol



Petrol here is around $1.50 a litreat the moment for regular unleaded,it can also differ slightly from station to station..which sucks...it's so expensive....and i hate it when petrol stations put the prices up higher when it's a long weekend or holidays...that's not fair and it shouldn't be allowed! :X

Cheryl


----------



## Greta (Apr 13, 2008)

$3.85 US for regular, on average. Premium & diesel are already over $4.00 at most of the local petrol stations. :X


----------



## Dame-Tee (Apr 13, 2008)

Im in Shellharbour, NSW(Australia) and on Wednesday night, iwent to work at 5pm, fuel was $1.35 a litre and 3 hours later, on the way home, it was $1.45 a litre.... its so not fair when they havent even had new a fuel delivery. that makes me cranky XXX

Hayley


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

*Dame-Tee wrote: *


> Im in Shellharbour, NSW(Australia) and on Wednesday night, iwent to work at 5pm, fuel was $1.35 a litre and 3 hours later, on the way home, it was $1.45 a litre.... its so not fair when they havent even had new a fuel delivery. that makes me cranky XXX
> 
> Hayley



That sucks when they do that!..it shouldn't be allowed to jump like that.

Many times i have gone out and seen petrol for a certain price and can't be bothered stopping at the time and i think to myself oh i will get it on the way home....and it's gone up within the few hours!....it's ridiculous! :X

Cheryl


----------



## Dame-Tee (Apr 13, 2008)

It's funny here,

coz fuel goes up on Wednesdays...just in time for most peoples pay day

and even the radio stations remind you to fill the car up because fuel prices will go up soon...in time for payday.

and i do that all the time, i should fill up on the wayTO work, but I never leave that 10 mins early, so i never have enough time... LOL....

hayley


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2008)

Just went $3.39-$3.45 :shock:


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 16, 2008)

$3.67 here...I'm about ready to trade in my car for a horse! LOL! Seriously, this has GOT TO STOP! I can't even fill up my tank all the way anymore with the way the fuel has gone up!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

In our oil rich province, the gas price jumped from $1.14 to $1.17 CAN/L this morning. Lucky I filled up yesterday costing me $125.00 
Good thingmy company pays for it.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Here in central PA, it's just gone up to $3.45/gal! :?


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 16, 2008)

It was $3.60 the other day.
I really need to get my bike fixed.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 17, 2008)

seriously makes you consider riding a horse,, hey at this point the vet bills are prob cheaper or getting a moped or scooter..

lets see I put gas in 3 days ago at 3.29 a gal for regular, i'm sure prices have changed since, i saw in another town i was in for 3.19 was like dang to bad i didn't go there, but who wants to waste more gas driving around looking for cheaper gas... so we go to work, and go out and run errands when need be, but pretty much staying home. 

hey makes the critters happer, mummy is home far more often..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 17, 2008)

gas here is any where from 3.29 to 3.41, depends on how far up or down the road you go,lol.



I dont pay attention because when it comes down to it if i need it i have to buy it, it is illegal to hook my kids up to a cart so i have no choice,lol. Thankfully i am a SAHM so i dont have to fill up very much. My hubby's work pays for gas so he has a gas card.


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 17, 2008)

$3.47/ gal here on Long Island. I feel your pain Pam. My daughter is commuting to college too (HA! We thought it would be cheaper that way!). Working 2 jobs... can't do much more. My husband wouldn't let me take the big dually truck to North Carolina for the Flemish National because of the gas. You should have seen 2 adult women and9 Flemish giants and all our "stuff" (suitcases, feed, water, straw, carriers, bowls, bottles, etc.) crammed into my lil Suzuki XL-7!

And if you think that's bad, I just paid $744.00 for 200 gallons of home heating oil! ($3.72 gal.) I thought heating oil was less refined and supposed to be cheaper! (What really got me mad was, when I ordered it late on Wednesday, they quoted me one price. By the time the delivered THE NEXT MORNING!!!!!!! it went up 12 cents a gallon!) I need spring to come SOON!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 17, 2008)

1.17 a liter.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I filled up in Orlando this morning at $3.39/gallon. When I drove home tonight, the gas in Ormond Beach (where I live) was $3.57/gallon!


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 17, 2008)

That's a really big jump in price!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 18, 2008)

It went up over night from 1.17to 1.21


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

I paid 3.49 this morning I drive a Jeep Liberty so its killing me. I literally go nowhere except school and work (both within like 10 miles of my house) and I spend about 40.00 a week on gas. Its killing me.

A local gas station had it for 3.20 this morning and I wanted to stop but the line was like 15 cars long!


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 18, 2008)

$3.75 a gallon this morning here in the south Chicago suburbs....:X


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2008)

I went to work this morning and it was $3.39...This afternoon it was $3.59.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay, so I live in oil country and get this, gas is $1.219/L which is equivalent to $4.61/gallon. :X

What I don't get is you guys are reporting figures like $3.59/gallon which is about $0.94/L and I honestly don't recall the last time gas went below $1.00/L here. Where I live it's been over that since last November at least.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 18, 2008)

$3.35 a gallon at the corner gas station right now. I don't have to drive very far to work so I only fill up every 10-14 days but it usually costs me right around $50.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2008)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Okay, so I live in oil country and get this, gas is $1.219/L which is equivalent to $4.61/gallon. :X
> 
> What I don't get is you guys are reporting figures like $3.59/gallon which is about $0.94/L and I honestly don't recall the last time gas went below $1.00/L here. Where I live it's been over that since last November at least.





$3.59 is the HIGHEST it has hit in our area. We drive 20miles most days. Some times 40miles. Sometimes 80miles. Depends on what we are working. I make $8.25 an hour. He makes $7.75 an hour. So not much. Now that is not taking into account food,bills and rent. We visit family usually when we need gas cause it is cheaper there. Our lease is up and when we renew it our rent goes up $25. We don't go ANYWHERE else.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 18, 2008)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> $3.35 a gallon at the corner gas station right now. I don't have to drive very far to work so I only fill up every 10-14 days but it usually costs me right around $50.


Wow...$3.35/gallon. I may have to drive up to Ohio and get a tank, LOL!!!!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 18, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> $3.59 is the HIGHEST it has hit in our area. We drive 20miles most days. Some times 40miles. Sometimes 80miles. Depends on what we are working. I make $8.25 an hour. He makes $7.75 an hour. So not much. Now that is not taking into account food,bills and rent. We visit family usually when we need gas cause it is cheaper there. Our lease is up and when we renew it our rent goes up $25. We don't go ANYWHERE else.


While the stats say that the average income is increasing in Alberta, the truth is the gap is just getting bigger. There are so many people that are now working in the oil field that are bringing up our average income but for people not affected by the oil patch, they are not making any more than they did years ago. I am fortunate enough that I am working towards a degree in a field that is affected by the oil patch but neither my mom or dad's income has increased yet the bills keep going up. I'm just finishing up my first work term job and I am already making more than my mom is after 15 years as a legal secretary for the same lawyer.

I drive 55 miles everyday commuting to and from school. My dad's job involves him driving around the city all day so you can imagine the cost of gas in our house hold.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2008)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > $3.59 is the HIGHEST it has hit in our area. We drive 20miles most days. Some times 40miles. Sometimes 80miles. Depends on what we are working. I make $8.25 an hour. He makes $7.75 an hour. So not much. Now that is not taking into account food,bills and rent. We visit family usually when we need gas cause it is cheaper there. Our lease is up and when we renew it our rent goes up $25. We don't go ANYWHERE else.
> ...




In all honesty I rather not. Scares me.

Some private truck drivers on her went on strike recently. Why because of the prices. They make $40,000 a year and right now are spending $25,000 in gas for the trucks.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 18, 2008)

I started thinking about how much it cost me to drive round trip to work each day vs. getting a job locally, and unfortunately it still pays off to drive 120 miles round trip per day. This stinks!


----------



## JimD (Apr 18, 2008)

$3.25USD here for regular

i gotst an itty bitty car and squeezed almost 30 mpg out of the last gas-up......and that's mostly city driving.
out on the highway it's great, as long as i don't go too heavy on the pedal.

i traded in my pickup for a kia rio almost 7 years ago.....best thing i ever did.

i only use it to go back and forth to work, pick up pet supplys on saturday, and pick up Woody Pet every few months.

i use about 5 - 6 gal a week....average aroud 150 miles


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 18, 2008)

I wish I could drive highway all the way to school! When I got this job out here I thought it would be great because it's half the distance of my commute to school and it's all highway. Unfortunately, my gas milage is worse because it's all mountains. I'm only making 240 km on half a tank. Take into account that it is winter which is part of the problem but I make closer to 350 km when commuting to school.


----------

